# Pictures of M/v Americana



## Ryggen (Oct 13, 2006)

Is there anyone that can obtain pictures of M/v Americana of Ivaran Lines, Norway. I believe she is with Sinkor of Korea, but without the passenger part. Would very much like to see her in her new livery.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Rygen:

There's quite a layout on her here:
http://www.worldshipny.com/americanaart.htm

She, I believe, is now the 'Golden Trade' of Sinokor
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=162068&cid=4
http://members.shaw.ca/erik.langeland/Ships/PassengerShips/Americana_1988.html


Bruce C


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Bruce,
What an interesting twist on the old passenger/cargo ships. 
It's a shame the concept didn't take off however, like everything else nowadays, if the "bean counters" didn't get an adequate return, the idea was doomed to failure!


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Ray, I think the Bank Line, Rickmers and a few others still offer accommodation on their cargo ships.
Every so often, when there's a blizzard outside or the World appears to be especially dismal, I click on the website and dream.

http://www.freighterworld.com/places/atw.html

Bruce C


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Snap*



Bruce Carson said:


> Ray, I think the Bank Line, Rickmers and a few others still offer accommodation on their cargo ships.
> Every so often, when there's a blizzard outside or the World appears to be especially dismal, I click on the website and dream.
> 
> http://www.freighterworld.com/places/atw.html
> ...


Me too Bruce - one day, hey! (Thumb)


----------

